# My girlfriend's beta has blisters?



## EatrofBabies (Oct 13, 2016)

So about 2 months ago my girlfriend's betas pectoral started losing all of its color, then started shrinking. 
Recently it started forming what looks like a blister type sore at the base of the fin, initially only on one side but has since started on the other. I'll post the pictures I have but they aren't good as he seems skittish around me and I don't want to stress the poor guy out.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't see anything.
It looks like he's being kept in a half filled fish bowl (maybe about 2 litres?). The generally accepted minimum for bettas is 10 litres.
All fish should have a filter (such as a sponge filter) and in the case of tropical fish (such as bettas) they should have a heater.

I'm not sure what the blister is, but it may be related to ammonia. I'd suggest your girlfriend to read up on the nitrogen cycle which basically is bacteria that "turn" toxic ammonia to nitrates. Nitrates are far less toxic and are removed during water changes. In the meantime, daily water changes with temperature matched, conditioned water should be done to help him heal.

Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle
http://www.myaquariumclub.com/how-to-do-a-safe-fish-in-cycle-9913.html


----------

